# Tips for dealing with dealership service department for rattles...



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

So my 2013 Cruze is about 3 months old now, 8000 miles. I have developed at least 2 noises/rattles in the two front doors. They are intermittent, but when they occur, they are annoying as heck. 

I believe both of them have to do with the door panel not being 100% flush it the door, there's a bout a gap of about 2 pieces of paper, and when I press it towards the door and release I can hear the sound that I hear (I guess it doesn't really qualify as a rattle, just a noise). It's more apparent on the driver door than the passenger door.

When I'm on the freeway I can usually stop the noise by applying pressure against the door. It's kind of hard to do this to the passenger door though.lol

Problem is it's so intermittent, that when I brought it to my local dealership Chase Chevrolet, they said they couldn't find any noise/rattle.

Any tips on how to deal with this issue or how to get the dealership to deal with this issue. They said they had 3 people including their quality control expert ride in the car and heard nothing. I know the issue exists, it's too annoying to not exist, especially in a brand new car that is supposed to be an ambassador to the owners of Corolla and Civic.

I know that if I let friends who own Corolla and Civic ride in my Cruze they'll immediately make a big issue out of the noise.

Should I try another dealership? I have my Cadillac dealership that I deal with for my Pontiac Grand Am and the Cadillac CTS that I used to have. I don't want to keep coming back to the dealership only to have them keep telling me there's nothing wrong.

I'm pretty sure I could get the noise to stop by stuffing a piece of tissue between the door panel, but I shouldn't have to do that on a brand new car.


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

Honestly when the noise is happening go there and take a ride with them that's the easiest way. Also they probably will fix it with a piece of felt tape between a spot in the door that's making contact with the door itself. I've had a couple of these problems at Honda and Honda advises you to use felt tape. In 08-09 accords they have rattles in the rear shelfs when the music is playing. The bass rattles the 3rd brake light. Honda says felt tape is the fix. Works like a charm. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

jsnowbordr47 said:


> So my 2013 Cruze is about 3 months old now, 8000 miles. I have developed at least 2 noises/rattles in the two front doors. They are intermittent, but when they occur, they are annoying as heck.
> 
> I believe both of them have to do with the door panel not being 100% flush it the door, there's a bout a gap of about 2 pieces of paper, and when I press it towards the door and release I can hear the sound that I hear (I guess it doesn't really qualify as a rattle, just a noise). It's more apparent on the driver door than the passenger door.
> 
> ...


Keep pressing the dealer about the noise. Eventually it will get so bad, it can be be reproduced at will.

As far as the Corolla and Civic owners.

For the Civic owner - Ask them about the 2012 Civic. The car was so bad that Honda had to do a refresh for the interior and exterior for 2013.
For the Corolla owner - Just give him a bunch on Tupperware and Rubbermaid products. Since they designed the interior of the ancient Corrolla


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Keep pressing the dealer about the noise. Eventually it will get so bad, it can be be reproduced at will.
> 
> As far as the Corolla and Civic owners.
> 
> ...


I wish it worked like that. I have been to the Chevy dealer 3 times for the shimmy I have on acceleration between 7 and 22 mph. Almost feels like when my Gtp was lowered. They tell me they can't feel it. Had it for about 10 days. Said they drove it everyday and the service manager drove it all the time. In 8 days I got the car back with 10 miles on it. That tells you they didn't do anything to it. I will be bugging another dealer with this issue next week. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I hate rattles. I agree, when you can reliably duplicate this take it in and have the service advisor go for a ride while it's rattling.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My brother has a garage kept 2011 Civic that has rust bubbling through the welds on the window reveal mouldings.


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

Tomko said:


> My brother has a garage kept 2011 Civic that has rust bubbling through the welds on the window reveal mouldings.


Bring it too the dealer. They WILL fix that. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlgUSF123 (Feb 19, 2013)

Tomko said:


> My brother has a garage kept 2011 Civic that has rust bubbling through the welds on the window reveal mouldings.


I have a 2002 Civic with 199,000mi kept out in the Florida sun and rain, not a speck of rust anywhere on the body. I guess Honda isn't making them as well as they used to. Short of the Odyssey and possibly the Accord, Honda hasn't really put anything decent out in 5 or 6 years.

My Cruze however is a lot more fun to drive than my Civic.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

It's kinda funny that I commented on this thread back in August since my front passenger has developed the exact same issue.

Just as you describe, it's a faint plastic ticking noise. If i reach across the seat while driving and press on the leather portion of the armrest and push it towards the door it immediately goes away. I'm going to pull the panel off this weekend and check for anything loose in the area.


----------

